# I need an editor.  Recommendations?



## BWFoster78 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been using Tim at Flourish Editing.  Unfortunately, he's unavailble to perform the level of analysis that I desire at this time, so I've got to use someone new.

My budget is around $500-600 for 115,000 words.  I'm seeking a scene-by-scene structural analysis, not line editing.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Aug 15, 2013)

What's your timeline? My editor might be interested in taking on another job, and I can put in a good word for you. She's excellent.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kevin O. McLaughlin said:


> What's your timeline? My editor might be interested in taking on another job, and I can put in a good word for you. She's excellent.



Kevin,

Since posting, I've found one.  I had a lot of issues finding someone who could work with my budget, so I used elance.  I got a bunch of proposals and was pretty happy with three of them.  Of those, I picked the one that I thought would push me the most.

Thanks for the response, though.

Brian


----------



## Ravana (Aug 20, 2013)

Wish I'd seen this earlier. Oh, well. Maybe next time.

In the meantime, maybe I ought to be looking into elance.…


----------

